# günstiger Stahlrahmen...?



## Mais (21. März 2009)

Gibts sowas noch?
Fort Cara und Chaka Pele scheinen total vom markt verschwunden zu sein.
Vorgabe ist eigentlich nur verfügbarkeit in 48cm und geometrie die 'ne 100mm Gabel (Marzocchi MX Comp) zulässt.

Gewicht ist drittrangig, scheibenbremsaufnahme brauchts auch nicht.

tips oder links wären nett - find selbst einfach nichts


----------



## Fabian93 (21. März 2009)

Wieso muss es ein Stahlrahmen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (21. März 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wieso muss es ein Stahlrahmen sein?



Warum nicht?


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2009)

Rotor Flex
Pipedream aus UK hatte auch mal günstige und schöne Stahlrahmen, aber die Seite geht bei mir derzeit nicht. K.A. obs die noch gibt.
 Soma Fabrication Groove, gibt aber glaub ich keinen deutschen Importeur.
 Sanderson Cycles, das Life aus Reynolds 853-Geröhr gibts zur Zeit bei ibäh UK für 300 Pfund.
On One

Ein bisschen teurer gäbs noch das Cotic Soul oder Orange Prestige  falls noch welche da sind.

Salsa ala Carte? Kona Explosif? Zu teuer?


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. März 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem Charge Duster?







Zu bekommen beispielsweise bei Evans Cycles für GBP 329,99.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2009)

sanderson??

oder http://www.cyclomanix.de/PRO S.htm


----------



## gurkenfolie (21. März 2009)

explosif gibts bei hibike grad im angebot.


----------



## Gitanes (22. März 2009)

Chaka Pele gibt's noch, z.B. hier: http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/600001450.htm


----------



## Tippi29 (22. März 2009)

Mais schrieb:


> Gibts sowas noch?
> Fort Cara und Chaka Pele scheinen total vom markt verschwunden zu sein.
> Vorgabe ist eigentlich nur verfügbarkeit in 48cm und geometrie die 'ne 100mm Gabel (Marzocchi MX Comp) zulässt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

den Fort/Intec und Chaka Pele bekommt man schon noch.Problem dürfte da nur deine Vorgabe von RH 48cm sein.
Fort/Intec gibt es z.B. bei www.meilenweit.net oder über den Fachhandel bei www.ra-co.de
Chaka Pele bekommst du auch noch bei:
www.poisonbike.de
www.bike-szene.de
Ich hab meinen 2009er von Poison.

Es gibt auch noch Anbieter und Shops die diese Rahmen als Eigenmarke anbieten.Nomoto,Rotor,Cyclomanix...!

Gruß
Tippi


----------



## Mais (22. März 2009)

ihr seid super! echt eeeeeeeh!


----------



## JensXTR (23. März 2009)

Hi,

also Chaka Pele würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, das Ding ist aus Wasserrohren geschweißt und weich wie S...!

Sehr schöne Stahlrahmen gibts noch von einer schönen ital. Firma Namens Scapin!! Hatte mal drei, nun noch zwei... ein Traum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2009)

http://pipedreamcycles.com/sirius_page_menu.html


es geht hier um günstig!!!!


----------



## Gorth (24. März 2009)

hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch so viele Hersteller gibt. Btw: was ist mit Salsa los? Die haben die Preise ganz schön angezogen!


----------



## Tippi29 (24. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://pipedreamcycles.com/sirius_page_menu.html
> 
> 
> es geht hier um günstig!!!!



Das Sirius sieht echt gut aus.

Gruß
Tippi


----------



## saturno (24. März 2009)

Mais schrieb:


> Gibts sowas noch?
> Fort Cara und Chaka Pele scheinen total vom markt verschwunden zu sein.
> Vorgabe ist eigentlich nur verfügbarkeit in 48cm und geometrie die 'ne 100mm Gabel (Marzocchi MX Comp) zulässt.
> 
> ...





transam von transitionschönes teil

www.transitionbikes.com


----------



## Kraxler (24. März 2009)

Schau dir mal den neuen Chris Steel auf der Homepage von Radon an, der Rahmen gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.

Daraus läßt sich sicher was schönes machen.


----------



## Tippi29 (24. März 2009)

Beim RADON "Chris Steel" bin ich mal gespannt ob es den Rahmen im Laufe des Jahres auch einzeln zu kaufen geben wird und was er kostet.

Gruß
Tippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (24. März 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Stahlrahmen gibts noch von einer schönen ital. Firma Namens Scapin!! Hatte mal drei, nun noch zwei... ein Traum!!!



Die Vorstellungen, was "günstig" bei einem Rahmen heißt, klaffen scheinbar mitunter sehr weit auseinander (dann könnt ich hier auch Serotta und IF nennen) . Superschön sind die Scapins aber allerdings.


----------



## Mais (24. März 2009)

Unter günstig versteh ich bis ca 200 Eur.
Wenn der Markt da nichts hergibt, läge ich noch 100 drauf - dann wäre aber auch die schmerzgrenze erreicht.
Soll die letzte große Investition vorm Studium werden, und eilt noch nicht.
Deswegen sammel ich hier mal vorschläge, und führ mir das ganze ruhig zu gemüte.
Hätt die Grenze evtl. schon im vornherein erwähnen sollen - hierfür entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (25. März 2009)

Auch wenn weiter oben zurecht darauf hin gewiesen wurde, dass der Chaka Pele (= Rotor =Cylomanix =Fort....) aus Wasserrohren und nicht sehr steif ist, so ist er aber günstig, hat ne angenehme Geometrie und fährt mich seit 15Monaten sehr zuverlässig als Starrbike durch den Taunus. Ich habe ihn für 130 Euro (fertig gepulvert) bekommen, da bleibt also genügend Platz im Geldbeutel für nen Satz ordentliche Anbauteile. 

Meine Starrgabel hat übrigens ne Einbaulänge von 41cm, der Rahmen sollte also mit 80-100mm Federgabeln gut funktionieren.


----------



## ZeFlo (25. März 2009)

... wenn 200/300 dein max budget sind, würde ich nach 'nem gebrauchten hochwertigen jungtimer suchen. das macht imho mehr sinn wie sich bleischweres wasserrohr für vergleichsweise viel geld ans bein zu binden.
oder mal im classic forum vorbei schauen. da gibts immer wieder für relativ wenig geld sehr gute rahmen.


----------



## Gorth (25. März 2009)

Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage, was genau unterscheidet das olle Wasserrohr qualitativ vom Youngtimer?

Will Dir nicht ans Bein pinkeln, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Du von Salsa scheinbar auch nicht so viel hälst, und die Rahmen die ich gesehen hab, sind mir nicht sonderlich negativ aufgefallen, was Verarbeitung betrifft.
Ist ne ernstgemeinte Frage, worauf muß man denn beim Stahlrahmenkauf genau achten? Namen der Firmen sind mir egal, mir gehts um die Qualität des Rahmens


----------



## ZeFlo (25. März 2009)

... ganz einfach. man(n)fraukind bekommt für 300 oiro 'nen rahmen der aus deutlich höherwertigerem ausgangsmaterial, sorgfältiger und ggf. mit sinnvollen detaillösungen gefertigt wurde und ursprünglich 5/6/7/800 oiro's gekostet hat. mehrfach konifiziert, dadurch leichter ohne weniger stabil zu sein, grössenspezifische rohrsätze statt ein rohrsatz für alle, viele rahmengrössen statt s/m/l  etc ...

ein voodoo wanga zum bleistifft gebraucht ist wesentlich besser wie die erwähnten billig teile. klasse geometrie, relativ leicht, für 100er gabeln gebaut (was weder der chaka noch der fort sind, letzterer nicht mal für 80er) und erst noch bildhübsch.

zu dem salsa thema...

I also repaired a Salsa Mariachi that had a puncture through the top tube adjacent to the head tube. I filled the puncture and fabricated a gusset plate to reinforce the area. Should be much stronger than the original piece...that's what you should expect from a repair. I was really surprised with the lack of quality in these frames. They are very popular, look nice at a glance, but hide a lot of issues. Just removing the paint from the headtube for this repair revealed undercut welds, burn through, and unbelievably, they did not even remove the mill scale from the tubing!... You get what you pay for.

quelle: nach unten scrollen bis der geflickte rahmen zu sehen ist.
​passt zu der rückrufaktion der aktuellen cromo vorbauten. auch hier unsaubere und unsachgemässe arbeit. aber das wundert nicht wirklich, die stahlrahmen sind deutlich billiger wie vergleichbares (zumindest im ek in usa).


----------



## Gorth (25. März 2009)

Danke für die Ausführungen!

Weil Du oben das Wanga erwähnst: im britischen Ebay findet man öfters neue Wanga One Rahmen von Voodoo zu teilweise um die 400 Euro. Sind das die gleichen Rahmen wie oben erwähnt, oder haben die Voodoo leute auch schon "umstrukturiert" wie RM und co.?


----------



## ZeFlo (25. März 2009)

... nö, das ist einfach die singlespeed variante des rahmens. vor 2 oder 3 jahren hatte der, neben den verschiebbaren ausfallern auch keine anlöteile für's schaltwerk wenn ich mich recht erinnere. mittlerweile unterscheiden sich m.e. wanga und wanga one nur durch die farbe.


----------

